# smoking belly bacon first time



## dasmoke (Mar 21, 2013)

I have two bellies soaking in" pops brine" for 14 days now and want to smoke on Saturday.  Chance of snow flurries and temp hi for the day at 36.  I have a mes 30 and was going to cold smoke using my mail box mod and the amnps.  We usually get our bacon at sams and my wife likes it.  She likes the hickory and the apple smoke.  *She hates the maple bacon*.  Happy wife = a happy guy left alone to smoke and drink instead of honey to do lists.  So very important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1.  Can I cold smoke this cold, low will be around 26 degrees with a hi of 36.

2. Should I rub it with anything? Wife hates maple flavor, remember above!!

3. I have all kinds of different pellets from Todd.  Thanks to the last shipment.  Thanks Todd!!!

4.  I was thinking of a 12-14 hour smoke.  Will that be enough?

5. Will one side lit of the amnps be enough for my mes 30 or should I light both?

Going to be cold for the next 7 days so I might as well just get it done.

Thank you,

Dasmoke


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2013)

You should try to get your temp in the 80° range for cold smoking; light both ends of the AMNPS plus a little heat.


----------



## dasmoke (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you,  rolling smoothly right now.  Need to find the camera.

Dasmoke


----------

